# WNBA Draft on Wednesday



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Who is your favorite players going to be drafted by and will they have a shot at making the team?

One of my favorite players in the draft is Sophia Young, and I want the San Antonio Silver Stars to draft her with the number four pick. And yes, she will make the team!!!

Any other prognostications?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

One of my favorite players is Simone Augustus. I KNOW the Minnesota Lynx are going to draft her and she WILL make the team.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> One of my favorite players is Simone Augustus. I KNOW the Minnesota Lynx are going to draft her and she WILL make the team.


yea Seimone reminds me of Tamika Catchings for some odd reason...but hopefully with her in the starting lineup (if she does end up in a Lynx uni) Her and Chandi Jones (Houston 04) can gettin sumthin goin on...IMO Chandi has tremendous upside to her game, if she improves they can be the next great duo in the leauge... but back on the topic...im lookin forward to see where Cappie Pondexter ends up,,she is the closest thing to Ivory Latta in the draft LoL..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well, Augustus to the Lynx...Cappie to the Mercury,,,that should be exciting to watch..Cappie & Diana...oh boy..(wow, Monique Currie(Sting) has a nice body, i didnt know it was like that :drool:
Sophia Young(SA) stays in Texas :clap: 
Lisa Wiliis(Sparks) stays in Cali...dang...Leslie, Holdsclaw, & Willis...
Alright, thats enough for now...of to class I go..


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.wnba.com/draft2006/draft_board.html

Why was the effing draft on a Wednesday? :curse:

I knew SImone was going to be number 1. With Chandi and Simone, the Lynx should not fail to make play-offs again this year.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dont 4get about Thorburn(Lynx) she could be the next Steve nash
SA did pretty good also


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I shall see what the Lynx got this summer.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Hey atleast the Comets got Mistie Williams!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mistie Williams aint $hit. She'll be another Tiffani Johnson. just my opinion.

----------------------------------------------------------------
I think Houston may have found a "diamond in the rough" by picking up guard Renae Camino from Australia..She's supposedly one of Australias best players(she averged 21.62 ppg this past year and is very capable of gaining a double/double)..and she's only 19.....but i dont expect her to have a breakout career just yet..she will probaly be like Manu Ginobili when he first arrived in SA...She isnt coming to camp just yet though..
*Quote from Van Chancellor on Camino * _“That’s a futures pick,” Comets coach Chancellor said. “She won’t be coming over here this year. You look at what the Spurs did in drafting Ginobili and Parker, they didn’t come over right away, but ultimately, it worked out very well.”_


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Quit hating!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i am in no way hating..just hatin' on Mistie Williams' big chubbed lanky a$$...I cant wait to see Camino play when ever she arrives in camp..


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Meh!!


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> i am in no way hating..just hatin' on Mistie Williams' big chubbed lanky a$$...I cant wait to see Camino play when ever she arrives in camp..


I know this girl...she went to one of the highschools in my area...i dont really know the standard of womens basketball, but i can tell you she is brilliant in australia at least...If im not wrong she was rookie of the year in the australian league, and when she went to the world youth championships, she made the all-tournament team. But ye she has great potential and i hope she ends up having a nice career...kudos to houston for taking the chance on a non-us player.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> I know this girl...she went to one of the highschools in my area...i dont really know the standard of womens basketball, but i can tell you she is brilliant in australia at least...If im not wrong she was rookie of the year in the australian league, and when she went to the world youth championships, she made the all-tournament team. But ye she has great potential and i hope she ends up having a nice career...kudos to houston for taking the chance on a non-us player.


 :clap: Thank You


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

renae camino went to my primary school : pleasant heights public 

she beat me 1 on 1 everytime

it was dissapointing


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

ur the coolest ever...


...no really ur not


----------

